# Another Sb 405 Question



## Bradrock (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if a steady rest from a newer SB9" will work on the 405?

They are too expensive for me to buy on a 'chance'

Thank you,   Brad

OOPS!  I meant 405 & I don't see how to edit title?

OK found it!  Heh  Heh.  This interweb is rough on an old geezer!


----------



## lugnard (Mar 1, 2016)

Yup, just went out and set the steady off of my 10k on the 405 and fits fine. 10k should be the same as a 9.

Harry


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 1, 2016)

Well hot dog!  Thank you for the effort sir!  I have some barrels to chamber & really need a steady since not much will fit through the tiny spindle bore.
Off to ebay I go!  Heh..Heh

Brad


----------



## lugnard (Mar 2, 2016)

Brad: While your at it bid on this nice looking 4 jaw and I'll help you with the backing plate, threading a different one to 1 3/8-10!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-South-Ben...877126?hash=item4af9d21ec6:g:T4cAAOSwzgRWxSEe

Harry


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you very much for the offer. I had a reply here with pictures of a back plate I bought from another member. My post has been deleted. So  I guess I must have violated a forum rule. I'm going to brush up on the rules before I post anymore as I sure don't want to wear out my welcome.
I'm sorry for whatever it was I did wrong.
 Brad


----------

